

JQuery says Goodbye to IE - iduuck
http://write.visualcake.org/jquery-says-goodbye-to-ie/

======
bdfh42
Silly headline that almost completely misses the point.

There will be parallel versions of jQuery - one of which will drop legacy
support for outdated versions of IE in order to slim the library where such
support is not required.

IE9 (and later) will be fully supported even on the slim version.

~~~
iduuck
It will be supported on Version 1.9 but not further! If I understand it
correctly.

